# aliás



## cupboard

Hola¡¡ Cómo están??¡¡
Podrían decirme si la traducción al portugues esta correcta la palabra aliás o debería ser no entanto

*Alias, *há outro Rio de Janeiro, menos visível e menos famoso. É o Rio careta
*No entanto, *há outro Rio de Janeiro, menos visível e menos famoso. É o Rio careta

Gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

¿¿Cual traducción??


----------



## cupboard

WhoSoyEu said:


> ¿¿Cual traducción??



Perdón, si olvide la traducción.
El texto completo es:
En portugues: ... há outro Río de Janeiro, menos visível e menos famoso. 
En español. tengo que agregar el conector: rla traducción sería.......... hay otro Río de Janeiro, menos visible y menos famoso.
Cuál sería el conector?? alíás o no entanto??
Gracias¡¡


----------



## willy2008

Yo pondría *además*, pero sería bueno que colocaras la oración completa sobre todo las frases anteriores al conector.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Además, es decir, o sea... depende del contexto.


----------



## pkogan

Es interesante tu consulta, pero si no transcribis el parrafo completo y la version en espanol es muy dificil poder analizarlo 



cupboard said:


> Perdón, si olvide la traducción.
> El texto completo es:
> En portugues: ... há outro Río de Janeiro, menos visível e menos famoso.
> En español. tengo que agregar el conector: rla traducción sería.......... hay otro Río de Janeiro, menos visible y menos famoso.
> Cuál sería el conector?? alíás o no entanto??
> Gracias¡¡


----------



## pkogan

Retomando essa análise de ALIÁS, gostaria de consultar os seus significados e possíveis traduções no seguinte fragmento:

“Se você arranjar um outro namorado, eu acho que está certo. *Aliás (1)*, na minha opinião é o que você devia fazer. Não passar recibo. Esquecer. Aí, se num dia, vocês se reencontrarem e a velha chama voltar a brilhar, então pronto, recomeça tudo. *Aliás (2)*, nesse dia, eu espero estar bem longe daqui.”

Eu proponho:
(1) EN REALIDAD..., EN VERDAD..., LA VERDAD ES QUE... 
(2) PERO

O que vocês acham?

Obrigado


----------



## patriota

_"Por cierto_" não ficaria bem nos dois casos?


----------



## Alecm

pkogan said:


> Retomando essa análise de ALIÁS, gostaria de consultar os seus significados e possíveis traduções no seguinte fragmento:
> 
> “Se você arranjar um outro namorado, eu acho que está certo. *Aliás (1)*, na minha opinião é o que você devia fazer. Não passar recibo. Esquecer. Aí, se num dia, vocês se reencontrarem e a velha chama voltar a brilhar, então pronto, recomeça tudo. *Aliás (2)*, nesse dia, eu espero estar bem longe daqui.”
> 
> Eu proponho:
> (1) EN REALIDAD..., EN VERDAD..., LA VERDAD ES QUE...
> (2) PERO
> 
> O que vocês acham?
> 
> Obrigado


Aliás muitas vezes tem o sentido de "by the way" do inglês. Por cierto e a proposito são boas traduções ao espanhol.


----------



## Ari RT

"Aliás" é versátil. Nos casos acima (aliás, é  o que você deveria fazer / aliás, eu espero estar longe) é aditivo. Significa "a propósito disso que estamos falando", "de paso" (ES), "adicionalmente", "by the way" (EN). Creio que seja a acepção mais frequente.
Mas também pode ser adversativo:
- Vou comprar dois pães. Aliás, me dê três, por favor. 
É o mesmo "a propósito de", mas em contexto diferente.

Já quanto ao proposto em 2013, é um belo exemplo da importância do contexto para o entendimento do que se escreve.
- O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade para se divertir. Aliás (no entanto), existe um outro Rio de Janeiro...
- O Rio de Janeiro não é só o baixo Leblon. Aliás (a propósito disso), existe um outro Rio de Janeiro, menos visível...
- Nenhuma cidade deveria ser reduzida a um estereótipo. Aliás (prova do que digo), existe um outro Rio de Janeiro, menos visível... 
- A indústria do turismo faz pensar que o Rio de Janeiro seja Sodoma e Gomorra renascidas, o que não é verdade. Aliás (posto de outra forma / verdade seja dita), existe um outro...
- O Rio de Janeiro é uma bela cidade. Aliás, duas. Existe um outro Rio...

Aliás, meus amigos cariocas dizem que são realmente duas, uma que o Cristo Redentor enxerga (a área mais rica) e outra às costas da estátua.


----------



## Carfer

Na minha opinião, no primeiro caso, '_aliás_' é uma maneira de rectificar ou precisar o que se disse antes, tornando a ideia mais clara, reforçando-a ou tornando-a mais exacta. Não acha apenas que está certo, acha que é mesmo o que devia fazer. Creio que aponta mais para a primeira sugestão de pkogan.  O significado do segundo, para mim, é enigmático. Não faço ideia do que motiva essa expectativa de estar bem longe, consequentemente não consigo determinar o equivalente ('_además'_?, _'sin embargo'_? '_por cierto'_?)


----------



## pkogan

Carfer said:


> Na minha opinião, no primeiro caso, '_aliás_' é uma maneira de rectificar ou precisar o que se disse antes, tornando a ideia mais clara, reforçando-a ou tornando-a mais exacta. Não acha apenas que está certo, acha que é mesmo o que devia fazer. Creio que aponta mais para a primeira sugestão de pkogan.  O significado do segundo, para mim, é enigmático. Não faço ideia do que motiva essa expectativa de estar bem longe, consequentemente não consigo determinar o equivalente ('_además'_?, _'sin embargo'_? '_por cierto'_?)


Carfer, conhecendo o contexto de onde esse trecho foi extraído, acho que essa expectativa de estar bem longe se baseia no fato de o falante acreditar que o namoro/a união sentimental de seu interlocutor com seu/sua parceiro/a, é fogo. Portanto, no momento em que eles se reencontrarem, no futuro, é melhor não ficar por perto.


----------



## pkogan

Gracias por sus respuestas, Patriota, Alecm e Ari RT. Omití decir que estaba buscando alguna opción de traducción que pertenezca a un registro coloquial. En ese sentido, POR CIERTO e A PROPÓSITO creo que no encajarían. Sí podría ser DE PASO, aunque YA QUE ESTOY, en Argentina, es usada con más frecuencia y tal vez podría ser otra opción...


----------



## Carfer

pkogan said:


> Carfer, conhecendo o contexto de onde esse trecho foi extraído, acho que essa expectativa de estar bem longe se baseia no fato de o falante acreditar que o namoro/a união sentimental de seu interlocutor com seu/sua parceiro/a, é fogo. Portanto, no momento em que eles se reencontrarem, no futuro, é melhor não ficar por perto.



 Então talvez 'a_demás_', porque nesse caso parece-me que está a querer dizer '_além disso_', '_além do mais_'.


----------



## Dymn

pkogan said:


> Se você arranjar um outro namorado, eu acho que está certo. *Aliás (1)*, na minha opinião é o que você devia fazer.





Ari RT said:


> - Vou comprar dois pães. Aliás, me dê três, por favor.


Normalmente se puede traducir con "_es más_", yo lo hago siempre en mi cabeza y suele funcionar. "_Por cierto_" no encaja en ese contexto, tiene que haber un cambio de tema, su traducción sería "_já agora_".


----------



## zema

Del modo que lo empleamos por acá, no veo mucho problema con "_por cierto_", salvo que suena algo formal. 
Para que la traducción suene más informal, me gustan en este caso "_Es más_" para la primera frase de Pkogan y "_Ya que estoy_" (o "_Ya que estamos_") para la segunda.
A ese "_Ya que estoy_" le damos por acá un sentido que puede ser semejante a "_Além do mais, diga-se de passagem,..._" y me parece que viene bien para comentar algo que tenga cierta dosis de picardía, comicidad o malicia.


----------



## pkogan

Sí, coincido con que ES MÁS es una excelente opción!


----------



## Emanuel Augusto

No entanto, há outro Rio de Janeiro...


----------

